

1 in 4 admit to driving while texting - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/1-in-4-admit-to-driving-while-texting-20090520/

======
physcab
I almost got hit by a girl in a Beetle texting. I couldn't believe my life
almost ended due to a 140 character message.

~~~
yan
She almost twilled you.. Or you got twinjured.. Or she could have been sent to
penetweetuary.

Ugh I am not a fan of tw* terms.

